# AACCE Books



## Amin Sorour (6 فبراير 2008)

الاخوه الكرام 
بالروبط التاليه ستجدون بعض الكتب القيمه عن هندسه التكاليف من Aacce


----------



## yasser ibrahim (6 فبراير 2008)

thanks a lot


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (6 فبراير 2008)

مشكورا اخونا الفاضل Amin Sorour

كتابين مفيدين

افادكم الله


----------



## الزعيم2000 (6 فبراير 2008)

أدام الله *سرورك *يا مهندس *أميــــــــن*


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (18 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووووو يا اخى الفاضل


----------



## mos (8 أبريل 2008)

*أختبار Ccc Cce*

ينعقد الأختبار المقبل لشهادات Ccc Cce

فى الظهران يوم 12 يونيو ولمدة 8 ساعات على 4 أجزاء

مع التحية


----------



## هاني سليمان (8 أبريل 2008)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## mos (13 أبريل 2008)

أختبار شهادة Cce Ccc Psp Evp
تعقد فى وقت ومكان واحد عبارة عن 4 أجزاء كل جزء 1.45ساعة والأختبار الأول والرابع Open Book

ويبدأ من 8 ص إلى 5.45 مساءا والفرق راحات بين إجزاء الأختبار.
مع التحية


----------



## mos (14 أبريل 2008)

الأختبار بالمنطقة الشرقية يكون يوم الخميس دائما ..
مدة الدراسة الكافية 3/4 أشهر
الكتب متوفرة بمكتبة الملتقى..
بالتوفيق....


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (17 أبريل 2008)

منور يأخي ربي يعطيك العافية


----------



## mos (25 أبريل 2008)

تكلفة الأختبار 350 دولار للعضر ب Aace
قيمة الكتابان 100دولار ولحسن الحظ متوفرة بمكنبة الملتقى
بالتوفيق


----------



## mos (6 مايو 2008)

الدراسة تبدأ بالكتاب الرئيسى
skills and knowledge of cost engineering 
يتكون من 31 فصل وأنصح البداية تكون من الفصل 9
cost estimating
مع التحية..


----------



## مهندس إدارة (7 مايو 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## هاجر محمد (12 مايو 2008)

Thanks For All


----------



## mos (12 مايو 2008)

أهم 3 مواضيع بالدراسة هى

cost control
cost estimating
cost forecasting

مع الشكر


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (24 يونيو 2008)

*Contract Documents and Construction Law*

هل من معين في الحصول على نسخة من كتاب Contract Documents and Construction Law التابع لي كورسات aacei جزاكم الله خيراااا


----------



## mos (24 يونيو 2008)

أخى الكريم ..
الكتاب المطلوب هام ومفيد جدا"

ولكن ليس مطلوب (كجزء أساسى ) لشهادتى ccc or CCE

أرجو مراسلتى لأى أستفسار يخص الدراسة..

مع التحية..


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (24 يونيو 2008)

أخي mos
شكرا على اهتمامك هذا الكتاب احتاجه لتقدم في كورس تابع لهذا المعهدaace وهذا لنك للكورس الذي اريد التحاق به أون لاين http://www.aacei.org/education/dl/courses/DLC204.shtml
وارجو اذا كان لك تجربة مع اخذ الكورس أون لاين فهل لها عيوب تمنعني من الاستفادة من الكورس 
الرجاء ارسال اميل الخاص بك حتى يتسنى لي الاستفسار اذا سمحت لي......


----------



## mos (26 يونيو 2008)

أخى الكريم هل فكرت التحضير لدراسة شهادة Cce

أو Psp

Miam902 
على الهوت


----------



## arch_hleem (7 مايو 2009)

اين اجد كتاب Skills & Knowledge of Cost Engineering 
5th Edition Revised


----------



## الزين طه (29 مايو 2010)

tanks god with you


----------

